# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Нет ссылки на форум!!!

## Алексей108

Харе Кришна! Зайдя на новый сайт http://www.krishna.ru/ обыскался ссылку на этот форум, уж подумал, неужто закрыли, но посмотрев новости http://www.krishna.ru/news/50728_website-updates.php
вздохнул с облегчением, надеюсь в гостевой книге будут актуальна это тема. Вопрос следующий будет ли на сайте размещена ссылка на форум для ясности?

----------


## Дмитрий_И

нужно еще бы вывести например последние темы с форума или ещё что, чтобы форум был более видим на главном сайте

----------


## Алексей108

> нужно еще бы вывести например последние темы с форума или ещё что, чтобы форум был более видим на главном сайте


раньше было просто и понятно куда пройти на форум и не надо этих насмешек!

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

На новом сайте не хотят ставить ссылку на Форум. 
И ее там больше не будет. 

Вот так.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Пока существует первый сайт - ссылка на нем будет, как его отключат - ссылки не будет. 
Так что новые люди сюда будут приходить только по милости поисковиков, социальных сетей. И Кришны.

----------


## baladasa

> На новом сайте не хотят ставить ссылку на Форум. 
> И ее там больше не будет. 
> 
> Вот так.


Спасибо что оставили форум, а ссылку можно сохранить в закладках обозревателя)

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Форум - это отдельный сайт, с четкой удобной структурой, очень нужный сообществу преданных, популярный, интересный, энциклопедичный. С чего бы его убирать. Об этом и речи не было.

----------


## baladasa

Может отдельный, но в одном домене, следовательно должна быть связь. Дизайн нового сайта не подразумевает еще и наличие форума, такого какой есть сейчас.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Домены разные, технические специалисты Форума могут это подтвердить. Не новый дизайн не подразумевает Форума, а новая концепция Кришна.ру. Он теперь предназначен для вовсе не знакомых с СК. Их не хотят озадачивать (отвлекать от простого... перегружать) форумом с непредсказуемыми темами.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Также новый сайт сделан с расчетом на знаменитостей, у которых как правило много  знакомых и последователей и которым не с руки пиарить не пойми кого на Форуме.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Небольшой оффтоп, но никто не подскажет, когда открылась самая первая версия сайта krishna.ru и форума? В 2001м уже был адрес "krishna.ru/forum"?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Небольшой оффтоп, но никто не подскажет, когда открылась самая первая версия сайта krishna.ru и форума? В 2001м уже был адрес "krishna.ru/forum"?


Ссылка krishna.ru/forum появилась в 2002 году. До этого наш форум был на сайте sanga.ru.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Его и теперь хотели туда прикрепить. Но уж лучше как-нибудь обойтись... чтобы нам в свою очередь не пиарить сетевой магазин на санге. 

Кстати, когда по весне и осени на форуме появляются люди не в адеквате, думаешь, что и хорошо, что форум у нас не на самом видном месте.

----------


## Дамир

Теперь форум : Висит груша нельзя скушать !

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Его и теперь хотели туда прикрепить.


sanga ру вообще заброшен, похоже... там какие то бредовые тексты - собранные компьютером наборы слов

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Идея такая, что Кришна ру (самая милость) - для начинающих и совсем не знакомых с СК; 
Санга ру (как вариант, на будущее) - для практикующих. 

Теперь, если кто ссылается на Кришна ру, надо учитывать, что Форума там нет, 
и ссылаться на Форум.Кришна.ру как на отдельный сайт или на http://old.krishna.ru/

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вообще большая вероятность, что на новом сайте всё делают начинающие преданные.

Навроде как опытные и так никуда не денутся уже, а новеньким надо дать возможность  учиться проповедовать...  

Статьи в основном - это курсовые, которые пишут на обучающих программах. Неплохие, конечно, но... На сайте убрали закладку со словами гуру (сначала она была - сейчас осталась ссылка только на одного гуру , из анимации в шапке... может быть их совсем там и не будет? ). Нет слов гуру - зато есть реализации учеников... сайт теперь для самовыражения учеников, наверное ) 

____________________

На главной страничке рекламируют также наверное чью-то реализацию - какую-то наркоманскую песенку "хали-гали" (со строчкой: "Мне нужно догнаться чтобы догнать"). 

Интересно, а что с прежней командой Кришна.ру ?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Если кого-то что-то там возмущает - там есть адрес администратора, пишите туда, не тратьте свой запал здесь. Иначе так ничего и не изменится.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Интересно, что с прежней командой Кришна.ру ?


Никакой команды и не было. За наполнением сайта следил Ядунандана прабху, техническую поддержку оказывал Говардхан Кришна прабху. Вот, практически, и вся команда.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

А теперь это всё кто-то другой делает?

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> А теперь это всё кто-то другой делает?


Мне сиё неведомо. Но курирует сайт, по-видимому, опять Ядунандана прабху.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Спасибо... 

_________________

Я уже думаю, что тех, кто всё это допускает, будучи опытными, не надо переубеждать. Еще тратить на это свое время... По моему опыту - чрезвычайно сложно переубедить москвичей; у них вечно какие-то собственные неведомые никому мотивы... Видно, не зря считается, что Москва и Россия - два разных государства. 

По мне так проще делать другой сайт с единомышленниками. Мне очень нравится http://www.krishna.com/ - насколько всё на высоте. На сайте такого уровня и магазин нисколько не беспокоит. Всегда с удовольствием к ним заходишь. Даже если просто пойти по их стопам, ничего особо не меняя в концепте и дизайне - и уже будет супер.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Посмотрим другой популярный ИСККОНовский сайт - http://iskconnews.org/ 

То же самое грамотное форматирование страниц, удобное для чтения, такие же мелкие картинки на заставках, крупные по ссылке, и так же все статьи - с возможностью комментировать, без премодерации. 

Шапка того же самого стиля, точно тот же цвет Шьям с роскошными узорами, что очевидным образом объединяет два сайта в одну узнаваемую посетителями структуру. Даже стиль ссылки на пожертвования - одинаковый. 

Очевидно, что всё это - часть их стратегического планирования. В чем сложность делать так же?

----------


## Aziz

Новый сайт и старый форум - на одном доменном имени (домене) krishna.ru Добавление слова с точкой (forum.) создает доменное имя 3-го уровня, которое не может существовать независимо от домена 2-го уровня - krishna.ru То есть, можно сказать, форум остался на том же домене, просто убрана ссылка с главной страницы. Я не специалист, просто создавал и регистрировал сайты в свое время, в том числе доменные имена 3-го уровня. Они вообще бесплатны, можно создать сколько хочешь, (forum1.krishna.ru, forum2.krishna.ru) платя лишь за основной, корневой домен 2-го уровня.
Я понимаю почему убрали форум с главной страницы.. Стремление не пугать новых, особенно ВИП - прихожан процессами анартха-нивритти которыми изобилует форум..))

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Я понимаю почему убрали форум с главной страницы.. Стремление не пугать новых, особенно ВИП - прихожан процессами анартха-нивритти которыми изобилует форум..))


В принципе скорее всего и правильно, что убрали. С другой стороны, смотря на оформление нового сайта, мне, как новичку, не совсем понятно, на какую целевую аудиторию он рассчитан. Скорее всего под "VIP" подразумеваются артисты, певцы, или прочие звезды или исполнители, которые могут пожертвовать много денег... Не Путин, по крайней мере, и не Медведев, это точно.

Мне новое оформление сайта не нравится, чем-то напоминает социальную сеть "вконтакте". Выглядит даже немного вульгарно, как по мне. Но это лишь мнение неопытного человека, которое мало что стоит.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Добавление:




> Скорее всего под "VIP" подразумеваются артисты, певцы, или прочие звезды или исполнители, которые могут пожертвовать много денег...


Не поймите меня, пожалуйста, неправильно. Я ничего не имею против певцов, музыкантов или прочих творческих личностей, среди которых, к счастью, встречаются преданные. Я люблю музыку. Но, просто, чтобы направленность на проповедь именно им не становилась первостепенной. Такое вот мнение человека, стремящегося быть новичком.

----------


## Aziz

Надо стремиться стать "старичком")) Да, мне тоже новый дизайн показался менее цельным и логичным. Слишком много всего, все пестрит и переливается. Похоже на сайт новостных агентств. Ну, судя по подписи внизу, сайт заказали и его делали непреданные.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Надо стремиться стать "старичком"))


Стремимся по чуть-чуть) Но главное - не забывать еще и про смирение  :mig:  Ну, т.е. на практике стремиться быть духовным старичком, но самому себя считать новичком ))

По теме: может быть со временем это оформление еще усовершенствуют, но пока, к сожалению, выглядит не очень. Это же почти "лицо" вайшнавских сайтов - не только российских, а вообще, во всем русскоязычном интернете. Лицо должно быть в хорошем виде  :smilies:  С другой стороны написанные тут замечания вряд ли дойдут до ответственных особ, как писали уже выше.

----------

